

Halting Problem Proves That Lethal Robots Can't Correctly Decide to Kill a Human - privong
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/halting-problem-proves-that-a-lethal-robot-cannot-correctly-decide-whether-to-kill-a-human-7c014623c13f

======
privong
The preprint of the original paper, "Logical Limitations to Machine Ethics
with Consequences to Lethal Autonomous Weapons", is here:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1411.2842](http://arxiv.org/abs/1411.2842)

